# New Owner



## Nello (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Had my new TTC for just over two weeks and really pleased with it.
Phantom Black 2.0T with 19'' RS4's, Full Leather, Xenons, Bluetooth & Sat/Nav Plus - which I am really impressed with especially the MMC option (2GB in each slot - over 100 albums !).
One thing I am not too pleased with is the Rusting wheel hubs behind the alloys - Is this common ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  the rusting hubs are very common onmost Audi's and VWs


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

starkcasey said:


> Nello said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Posting hidden links to spam sites within the quoted text - does no one else spot these?


----------

